# Sheepies



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

What structure is holding the sheepies right now? wanna try to land some in the kayak being the boat in the shop! 3 mile, garcon, bob sikes, pickens? Thanks!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Yeah I'm wanting to go after them Saturday but I will be landlocked. Anyone been to Pickens?


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

unfortunately i only have one seat in the kayak for my fat self.. any other weight probably would sink lol


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

All your bridges will be holding sheepies right now. Won't get really good in the pass for a couple months. The bridges will be getting better til then.


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

any specific bridge you know of thats is holding them?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Flatspro said:


> All your bridges will be holding sheepies right now. Won't get really good in the pass for a couple months. The bridges will be getting better til then.


+1

Pick a bridge, get some fiddlers and go.


----------



## Undead (Aug 12, 2010)

How about the piers? Navarre, Pensacola? Any luck to be had there for these? If not, is there a better bridge or inshore area for the land locked individual looking to fill a cooler?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 on any of the structures with pilings.
catch 'em up.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Simpson was good last week. Pulled 9 in judt two trips.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

DAWGONIT said:


> +1 on any of the structures with pilings.
> catch 'em up.


What about rock structures, wrecks and such?


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

johnf said:


> What about rock structures, wrecks and such?


If you can find some bottom structure like rocks or concrete in the bays, sheepies will be holding there.


----------



## vietvet (Nov 11, 2007)

Try I-10 and /or train trestle escambia bay...both hold sheeps year round. Look at posts on the inshore reports section from early Dec for tackle tips and trip report.


----------

